# Reggie @ work



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

My little stash for work . . .


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Oh yes, and this is for tea (yes I do drink tea too!) . . .


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Nice work gear Reggie. What do your colleagues think of your gear compared to what they are drinking at work ?


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Well I'm not the first to get an Aeropress. There are at least 3 of us now. A number of people use french presses / cafetieres. Also I have seen people with PACT subscriptions bags (and maybe others). I've seen V60's in use too elsewhere in the offices.

The vast majority use the company supplied Nescafe







.


----------

